

Maker Studios Says Disney Acquisition Is Approved by Shareholders - antr
http://variety.com/2014/biz/news/relativity-offers-up-to-900-million-for-maker-studios-in-bid-to-outflank-disney-1201156736/

======
nedwin
"The Journal cited a “person close to the Disney-Maker deal” as saying the
companies have a binding agreement and that the “Relativity bid would have no
effect on it.”"

And...

" Disney also said it has signed employment agreements with Maker’s senior
management team."

I have a feeling this deal isn't going to go through.

------
nwalter08
Who are the owners of Maker Studios?

~~~
CaveTech
[http://www.makerstudios.com/about](http://www.makerstudios.com/about)

------
001sky
[http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-04-14/disney-wins-
back...](http://www.businessweek.com/news/2014-04-14/disney-wins-backing-of-
maker-studios-investors-over-relativity)

Has some more details.

 _Danny Zappin, a former CEO of Maker Studios, and three co-founders
unsuccessfully sought in court to block a vote on the Disney takeover, saying
the notice to shareholders was misleading._

> So, that's now out of the way apparently.

